# Comparing Earth and Sun to other planets and stars.



## Rick (Nov 18, 2007)

I dabble in astronomy and found this gif to be simply amazing:


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 18, 2007)

That is one of the best i've seen


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 18, 2007)

Amazing! also makes me feel like we are invisible in the universe.


----------



## Mantida (Nov 18, 2007)

yen_saw said:


> Amazing! also makes me feel like we are invisible in the universe.


 :blink: And to think that the world seems so big yet there are masses out there that are 100 times the size of what we are. That's kind of scary to think about.

Rick, the animation was, indeed amazing and interesting. I didn't know stars were THAT huge.


----------



## joossa (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Precious (Nov 26, 2007)

Surely it is pure happenstance that such majesty makes up the cosmos. Intelligence behind such a design? Silly.


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 30, 2007)

i feel a little small now... :blink:


----------

